# Je suis déçu !!! : récupération de données



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour.j'ai voulu partitionner un disque dur externe avec utilitaire de disque.Bien entendu il m'indiquait que mes données ne seraient pas effacées...tu parles ! en deux secondes le disque dur est vierge ! tout a été supprimé !
Je suis déçu, vraiment.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Si c'est de l'effacement logique, tu as peut-être moyen de revenir en arrière (les pro en technique ? Un avis ? Une méthode ?) - ça m'étonnerais que tu ne puisse pas les récupérer.


Sinon, ça sonne un peu donneur de leçons, mais quand on partitionne un disque avec des données importantes dessus, on commence par en faire une sauvegarde, non ?
( De toutes façons, quand on a des données importantes, on les a au moins en double exemplaire ! )

Ah, et puis, si tu veux attirer ici des pros en technique qui pourront t'aider, il faudrait mettre un titre plutôt descriptif de ton problème que de ton état d'esprit.


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

euh, tu es sous leopard?
faut etre un peu t* pour faire ce genre de manips... sans avoir fait un backup (dans le cas ou les données sont precieuses et/ou que c'est la premiere fois que tu fais la manip)
j'ai fait un redimensionnement a la volée la derniere fois, pas de soucis  (j'ai supprimé une partition et reglé la taille de deux autres) et j'ai toujours mes données


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

euh je n'ai émise aucunes critiques, alors ce faire traiter de con...je crois bien que je vais retourner sous windows. mais merci bien .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> faut etre un peu t* pour faire ce genre de manips


Pas gentil !
Va te laver tout de suite la bouche au savon !

T'as pas un truc pour qu'il récupère ses données, plutôt ?



damien84 a dit:


> euh je n'ai émise aucunes critiques, alors ce faire traiter de con...je crois bien que je vais retourner sous windows. mais merci bien .


 
Sous Windows pareil : si tu veux partitionner, sauvegarde d'abord tes données, au cas où.
Changer d'OS parce qu'un macuser t'a répondu un peu vertement ne te rendra pas tes données !


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

qui a dit que t'etait con? uh!
apres, c'est comme tout, on prevoit, quelque soit la manip... que ce soit windows ou macos

c'est quoi le rapport en ton probleme, ma reponse et retourner sur windows?!

enfin, tu aurais eu une sauvegarde, tu aurais pu recuperer...
je ne dis pas que c'est de ta faute, mais qu'il peut y avoir des ratés (bien que cette fonction soit utilisée tres souvent (Assistant BootCamp) sans aucun probleme (d'ou mon etonnement )

tu as fais quoi? effacer puis partitionner? ou directement l'onglet partitionner?!

en reponse a PonkHead: pour recuperer tes données, deja, il faut que apres ton effacement/partitionnement
tu peux utiliser des logiciels de recupereration (DataRescue par exemple) mais plus il y a de données, plus ce sera long (attention, le soft est payant)


----------



## Ordha (18 Juin 2008)

Allons, allons du calme  Il fait si beau à Avignon, alors on ne s'énerve pas !

En faisant une toute petite recherche, j'ai trouvé ce fil qui donne des pistes. La chose apparemment à retenir est de ne plus rien écrire sur ton DD externe avant de tenter une récupération des données.

Mais c'est vrai que le titre de ton fil est plutôt du genre de celui que les trolls windosiens (vile race que voilà) choisissent pour titiller le Mac intégriste (perfide engeance que voici)...

En tout cas, ne baisse pas les bras: tu vas peut-être arriver à récupérer quelque chose avec l'aide des gens de MacGé. Essaye juste de changer (ou de faire changer par un modo) le titre de ce fil.


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

j'ai voulu partitionner, mais l'utilitaire de disque spécifiait bien que les données ne seraient pas effacées.j'y ai cru


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai que le titre de ton fil est plutôt du genre de celui que les trolls windosiens (vile race que voilà) choisissent pour titiller le Mac intégriste (perfide engeance que voici)...



ouais, le titre, ca aide pas 

sinon, tu as eu ca comme message?


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

oui exact j'ai eu ce message. c un disque dur externe, qui maintenant n'ai plus reconnu non plus par windows. j'essaie de trouver un logiciel pour essayer de récuperer les données mais je suis nouveau sur mac alors c'est pas simple


----------



## Ordha (18 Juin 2008)

damien84 a dit:


> oui exact j'ai eu ce message. c un disque dur externe, qui maintenant n'ai plus reconnu non plus par windows. j'essaie de trouver un logiciel pour essayer de récuperer les données mais je suis nouveau sur mac alors c'est pas simple



As-tu été ici et là ?


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

non j'avoue être perdu et décontenancé. car je ne connais pas grand chose


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

j'ai téléchargé testdisk mais je ne sais pas comment le faire fonctionner. un dosier s'ouvre avec deux dossier l'un : darwin et l'autre doc


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

j'ai essayé même avec le tutot et je n'y arrive pas;

svp aidez-moi...mon disque dur n'est même plus lisible par windows


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

et sur le mac? tu le vois au moins dans l'utilitaire de disque?


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

oui oui il est bien visible


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

il est aligné a gauche ou en decalage a droite? (enfin, il doit etre forcement aligné a gauche, mais si il y en a un aligné en dessous, a droite, c'est bon )


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

oui il y a mes deux partitions à droite dessous.
j'ai essayé photorec, seulement pour sélectionner le volume qui va recevoir les données il ne me propose que le disque dur que je veux justement récupérer...


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

ah... essaye alors DiskWarrior  (ca recreer un index en debut de disque)


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

une question : depuis que j'ai partitionné, on disque dur n'est plus lisible sur pc, avez vous une solution ?


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

parce qu'il doit etre formaté HFS+  (le format par defaut pour les disques formatés par MacOS)
apres, MacOS n'est pas cap' de formater en NTFS... et formater en FAT32, ca te fera des partitions par paquet (le FAT a une petite limite en taille )


----------



## damien84 (18 Juin 2008)

donc quelle est la solution ?


----------



## ncocacola (19 Juin 2008)

D'abord, trouve un moyen de récupérer tes données, ensuite penche sur le problème Windows (qui ne sera réglé que par un effacement total du disque, donc il vaut mieux récupérer tes données, les sauvegarder, puis reformater).
Essaie avec DiskWarrior, il parait que c'est puissant !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

damien84 a dit:


> euh je n'ai émise aucunes critiques, alors ce faire traiter de con...je crois bien que je vais retourner sous windows. mais merci bien .



Salut,

Je compatis ... mais moi ça m'est arrivé la première fois que je l'ai fait sous Windows avec un PC. Dur dur la galère. Sous Windows il existe des utilitaires pour récupérer des données mêmes perdues après formatage, etc. On peut penser qu'il en existe avec Leopard.

Bon courage.

A+


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2009)

Plus d'un an après, je pense que son problème est de toute façon résolu.


Oui, moi aussi, on va éviter ce genre de confusion en fermant !

Des logiciels de récupération sur Mac il y en des commerciaux, tels que Data Rescue II, Techtool Pro ou Diskwarrior (ce dernier plus dans le cadre d'une partition endommagée). Testdisk/PhotoRec récupère un certain type de fichiers mais pas tous (images, musique). Il a toutefois l'avantage d'être gratuit.

Ma meilleure méthode est encore d'avoir ses sauvegardes à jour avant de s'amuser avec les partitions.


----------

